# Are ALL brand new Canon lenses defective?



## curtisnull (Apr 3, 2015)

I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2015)

I trust you know how silly that sounds. Hyperbole is one thing, but this.... :

At any rate, I've bought ~20 lenses, none have needed service. 




curtisnull said:


> This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus.



That's what AFMA is for (and maybe it's your camera - a knock or drop can shift the AF sensor).


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 4, 2015)

No.

There was one sold in 1973 that was OK.....


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 4, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> No.
> 
> There was one sold in 1973 that was OK.....


In 1973 there were still no autofocus lenses. ???
I always say that manual focus lenses never miss the focus. Who errs is the photographer. 8)

Must be why the powerful Zeiss Otus has only manual focus. So no one can blame Zeiss lens for your copy is not perfect as it should be a lens $ 4000. :


----------



## slclick (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh you're still buying the 'L' series? We're up to the 'N''s now. N, for Never Better.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been fortunate in that none of my Canon lenses have even been significantly off-true focus even on my first, no-AF microadjustment camera, the 60D. I have been getting lenses in the middle of the pack for a camera in the middle of the pack WRT manufacturing tolerances.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2015)

For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 4, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...



I just did a quick count, and I have 7 Canon lenses, and have previously owned 7 others. I only have one AFMA-equipped body (5DIII), but I've never AFMA'd any of my lenses.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...
> ...



depends on your shooting habits. If you have several f/1.2 or f/1.4 lenses and you shoot wide open often... then it is well worth making sure that you are hitting focus. If you are shooting at f/8... not as big of a deal.


----------



## sanj (Apr 4, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...



Hahahaha. I identify.


----------



## LSeries (Apr 4, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



My Canon 70D and Canon 7D mk2 both allows me to fine-tune AF per lense so I would have "repaired" that by myself instead of sending the lense to Canon  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2tKs1zQ58E


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 4, 2015)

I got mine 85L II yesterday. I haven't done AFMA through Focal yet. These were shot right after I took the lens out from packaging.

First photo focused on the top screw and second photo focused on right-side door knob. Both were shot @ f1.2. Do you think my NEW 85L II has focus issue? The distance between screw to door knob is about 2".


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I got mine 85L II yesterday. I haven't done AFMA through Focal yet. These were shot right after I took the lens out from packaging.
> 
> First photo focused on the top screw and second photo focused on right-side door knob. Both were shot @ f1.2. Do you think my NEW 85L II has focus issue? The distance between screw to door knob is about 2".



I know we are all praising the benefits of afma, Is it possible that his body is the outlier... So they are pairing the lenses to the body? I would expect Canon to bring the body and the lenses to zero... But if they are lazy, maybe they just move the afma to +6 and done.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 4, 2015)

More likely ALL brand new photographers are defective. :


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 4, 2015)

The answer: no.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 5, 2015)

No Every Brand new Canon Lens is defective.
In fact they are usually pretty spot on out of the box.
Maybe you are unlucky. 
I usually check my technique first and try to improve that.
It's a much more likely source of error.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 5, 2015)

.
I really hope you don't have children.




curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2015)

I've had about 100 EF lenses, and had one new one that required enough AFMA that I finally sent it in for adjustment. I bought a used one that was broken, and Canon fixed it.

There are some good articles by Roger Cicala at Lens Rentals, that discuss tolerances of both lenses and bodies.

Understanding the limitations will help people to discover why things are seldom absolutely perfect.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 5, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?


I'm usually a little annoyed when I have to go through the process of AFMA'ing my lenses. Only two out of 20 Canon lenses had required AFMA, however never going more than +1 or -1.
I currently own the 16-34/4 and it focuses spot on right out of the box.


----------



## Ozarker (May 3, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



That's just a service center technician trying to justify the time it took to service a lens that didn't need servicing. I've never had to send a lens in for service. At least now I'll know why it takes so long to get one serviced when I do. I also know, now, not to blame Canon for the prices of new lenses. Imagine the costs incurred by Canon for all the lenses sent in for service just for the heck of it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## climber (May 3, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



Hi, I would really like to see your tests (perhaps some sort of images) which proves, that these two lenses were defective. Not, because I wouldn't trust you, but because I would like to compare with my lenses.

Thanks


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2015)

I don´t have a clue on how many Canon lenses I have had over the years. But it is a substantial number and if I include FD lenses, it is probably +100. If I omit a broken tripod collar on a 70-200 f2.8L IS II, from being dropped on a rock and a 135/2.0L, which was beyond repair, also from being dropped on rock, I have not had any EF lens in for service. 

I run every lens/body combo through an AFMA exercise and there are normally minor adjustments. But that is at the micro level. If I had to say anything about Canon´s lens quality, it is absolute top notch.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 4, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it.



Perhaps they are just telling you that there was something "wrong" and they "fixed" it so you, as a customer feel that you actually got something for your effort in sending a perfectly good lens in for warranty service?


----------



## NancyP (May 5, 2015)

I have had 4 new Canon lenses, 3 of which are zooms (more complex), and none have been defective. The 3 used Canon lenses have been good as well. 2 EF-S, 1 EF STM, 1 MP-E, 3 L lenses.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


----------



## johnnycash (May 16, 2015)

This is a nonsense. Canon has a very high standard and a zero defect tolerance. The only lens I ever had to return was a Sigma 12-24 II.
However if we are speaking about focus shifts, it is common with many if not all fast/super fast lenses.


----------



## bereninga (May 16, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...



Hahah This is hilarious!

As to the OP, do you even check the focus before sending in your lenses?


----------



## Solar Eagle (May 17, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's just a service center technician trying to justify the time it took to service a lens that didn't need servicing.



THE ANSWER


----------



## cid (May 18, 2015)

I'm just a newbie here with only 4 lenses (Ls) and one non L and so far only 
70-200 needed some AFMA nudge and 15-85 didn't fit my 60D then, so I sold it (no AFMA on 60D)

Other than that all other L lenses I tested in shop were totally OK even without any adjustments


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 20, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



Sorry...but are you confusing Canon with Sigma lenses?


----------



## geekpower (May 20, 2015)

have you guys considered maybe not feeding the troll?


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 22, 2015)

geekpower said:


> have you guys considered maybe not feeding the troll?



But... then what else would we do?


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 22, 2015)

I've owned 24 EF lenses since 2004. I've never needed to send in a new lens. My 50mm f/2.5 Macro needed a lot of AFMA, but after dropping money on FoCal and spending hours doing all my lenses, it's the only one for which I've noticed an improvement. Dropped two L's onto concrete in 2008. That caused some alignment problems...


----------



## curtisnull (May 22, 2015)

What I am saying is that I will send a lens to Canon and just ask for "clean and check". Then Canon identifies a problem. I am not telling Canon that I am having a problem with the lens. They are finding it, or so they say. Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec.


----------



## Nelu (May 22, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> Are ALL brand new Canon lenses defective?


Yep!


----------



## surapon (May 22, 2015)

Dear Friends.
I am very Lucky, I have 22 Canon Lenses for long, Long time and never have any problem at all---May be very Lucky or May be I am too old and can not see the difference of Right on Focus or Miss Focus.
BUT, When I miss focus, I must blame my self, Instead of use 1 Point focus aim at my dear wife, But that one spot focus miss my wife and right on the target = the beautiful young lady walk pass her.----Ha, Ha, Ha, I just delete that Photo and shoot another one. Yes, I am a dead man if I show that mistake Photo to my wife.
Good day.
Surapon


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 22, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> What I am saying is that I will send a lens to Canon and just ask for "clean and check". Then Canon identifies a problem. I am not telling Canon that I am having a problem with the lens. They are finding it, or so they say. Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec.



I see. Defective? No. Just outside Canon's quality control tolerances? Maybe. I'm sure Canon's equipment can detect alignment issues that none of us could detect, and those alignment issues happen through everyday use of lenses.


----------



## fragilesi (May 22, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> So far every lens has had something wrong with it.



[quote author=curtisnull]
Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec.
[/quote]

I think you are confused . . .


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 24, 2015)

You know, I'm pretty sure that every car, from a Kia up to a Bugatti, has something on it that could be tightened a bit, or aligned better, if a sufficiently-motivated tech went over it thoroughly.

Car analogies are, of course, always awesome and applicable.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 28, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> geekpower said:
> 
> 
> > have you guys considered maybe not feeding the troll?
> ...



Ha! Slow week.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> curtisnull said:
> 
> 
> > What I am saying is that I will send a lens to Canon and just ask for "clean and check". Then Canon identifies a problem. I am not telling Canon that I am having a problem with the lens. They are finding it, or so they say. Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec.
> ...



So you send an item off to the repair shop for "Clean and check"...

Step one, slap it onto a body and take a couple of shots to see if it actually works..... For this step, they don't care how well it focuses, just that the elements move and that there are no gross failures in the mechanicals or the electronics....

Step two... clean it. This means removing casings and elements.... 

Step 3.... put it back together, lubricating and aligning as you go....

Step 4... calibrate...

It does not matter if the lens was +50 AFMA units off or 0 AFMA units off when it arrived at the shop... after the disassembly and cleaning, they have to recalibrate the lens before they are done... at this point they adjust it to within specs. The fact that it was adjusted only means that they did the job right. I, for one, would be very mad at them if the took my lens apart and then put it back together without calibrating it.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Eagle Eye said:
> 
> 
> > curtisnull said:
> ...



Canon's clean and check is external only. They tighten screws, but that's it. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/11point.html


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle Eye said:
> ...


Interesting!

I sent a lens back to Tamron and they did a free internal clean while they had it.... I had assumed (wrongly) that Canon did some internal cleaning as well....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2015)

If you're having the lens _serviced_, I expect they'll do an internal clean and a calibration. When I took my 1D X in for the lubrication recall, they cleaned the sensor free. But not with a 'clean and check'.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 28, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry...but are you confusing Canon with Sigma lenses?



My 24 Art needed no AFMA at all and my (former) 35 and my 50 a little. Once they were set they were all spot on.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 29, 2015)

Defective? Only on Canon bodies. On Sony bodies they are AWESOME!


----------



## emko (Jun 29, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> Defective? Only on Canon bodies. On Sony bodies they are AWESOME!



LOL you know why right? because the AF is on the Sensor you don't have to make any AFMA because there is nothing to adjust.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you for this post. I finally met someone with worse luck than me (sarcasm). The answer is no. Try afma.

sek



curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?


----------



## emko (Jun 29, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> Thank you for this post. I finally met someone with worse luck than me (sarcasm). The answer is no. Try afma.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



i think he would be better of with a mirror less camera not having to deal with these issues.


----------



## Dick (Jun 29, 2015)

emko said:


> i think he would be better of with a mirror less camera not having to deal with these issues.



Wouldn't we all? Don't get me wrong, I do AFMA and all that crap. I still think that it I shouldn't be forced to do that. I'd rather spend that time with my kids.

That being said, I don't really understand why people use AFMA with f/4 lenses, especially the wide ones. Almost everything is sharp in the pics taken anyway. On the other hand with fast primes AFMA can help, but with the shallower DOF comes also the AF inconsistency, where each shot is slightly differently focused and it is visible too. So doing a +1 or -1 AFMA might not even result in a larger amont of shots with nailed focus. To me it seems that AFMA is almost pointless. I use AFMA with primes, but would likely have just as many keepers without the micro adjustments. 

And in addition to that, different distances would require different AFMA values. My 85LII now focuses nicely if the distance to subject is "normal". It will definitely not nail the focus on distant subjects. In fact, it will fail every time unless shot using live view. If I setup the lens to focus perfectly on distant subjects, it will surely miss the most common distance shots.


----------



## emko (Jun 29, 2015)

since Canon now has AF sensors on the sensor cant they use that to fix the AF sensor adjustments?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 29, 2015)

I am, like most of you, just One. Statistically I only count for One, so that would make me rather invisible. But I have been a loyal Canon shooter since the mid-seventies and I have had GAS for most of that time. More than 100 FD and EF lenses has been through my bags (I currently have 11 L-lenses with AF, plus a couple of TS-Es and non-Ls). I am also rather picky when it comes to quality and for an AF lens, AF in particular.

I have never in my 40 years with Canon returned a lens. I have only used CPS on a couple of occations, beyond sensor cleaning and one call-in warranty job on a 1DX, to repair/try to repair damages caused by myself. I AFMA all my lenses and don't even consider it a hassle. When you know how, it is rather fast and I feel I get to know my lenses by doing so. 

So, even though I am statistically insignificant, my 100% success rate with Canon lenses does not support the heading of this thread. 

As a contrast, I have a 100% return history with Sigma, because their AF has been inconsistent and useless (have just ordered my 3rd 50 Art, to see if they have fixed it).


----------



## docsmith (Jun 29, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



I am going to go against the tide here a little bit. I would look at this a bit different. To me, this is not saying that each Canon lens is "defective" but rather a trained Canon technician can take an assembly line lens and want to change something and hopefully make it a bit better. At least, even for my own work, give me another 3-4 hrs on something that is "finished," I could always find something to tweak and make it a bit better.

And I say hopefully make it a bit better just because I can also see a technician "fixing" something just to make you feel better but the lens may function the exact same as before.


----------



## tron (Jun 29, 2015)

NO they are OK. In fact most of them do not even read AFMA (I exclude 35 1.4 and 85 1.2)...


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> I am very Lucky, I have 22 Canon Lenses for long, Long time and never have any problem at all---May be very Lucky or May be I am too old and can not see the difference of Right on Focus or Miss Focus.
> BUT, When I miss focus, I must blame my self, Instead of use 1 Point focus aim at my dear wife, But that one spot focus miss my wife and right on the target = the beautiful young lady walk pass her.----Ha, Ha, Ha, I just delete that Photo and shoot another one. Yes, I am a dead man if I show that mistake Photo to my wife.
> Good day.
> Surapon



Another great reason to have 61 AF points.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> ...aim at my dear wife, But that one spot focus miss my wife and right on the target = the beautiful young lady walk pass her.----Ha, Ha, Ha, I just delete that Photo and shoot another one. Yes, I am a dead man if I show that mistake Photo to my wife.
> Good day.
> Surapon



Too funny! Thanks, Surapon!


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 30, 2015)

Just back from a trip where I used my old 100-400 Mki at 400 mm HAND-HELD as slow as 1/30 sec at an outside concert after sunset. You know what, focusing was tough and I did not get 100% keepers. Now that I've been reading this thread, it is obvious to me that I'd better send in this lens for service. The blurry ones could not possibly be due to anything else.
: :


----------



## tpatana (Jun 30, 2015)

Same like with cars, usually the problem is the loose nut behind the wheel.


----------



## curtisnull (Jun 30, 2015)

You people are missing the point of my original question/statement. 

I am sending lenses to CPS repair after purchase and just asking them to "check autofocus". I am not telling them that their IS a problem. However, Canon almost always identifies a problem on their own and fixes it.

Several years ago I was told to do this by a CPS rep at a trade show. Since then, I have done it soon after purchasing a new lens and the majority of times Canon has found something that was not up to spec.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 30, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> You people are missing the point of my original question/statement.
> 
> I am sending lenses to CPS repair after purchase and just asking them to "check autofocus". I am not telling them that their IS a problem. However, Canon almost always identifies a problem on their own and fixes it.
> 
> Several years ago I was told to do this by a CPS rep at a trade show. Since then, I have done it soon after purchasing a new lens and the majority of times Canon has found something that was not up to spec.



It wouldn't surprise me at all if they're trained to say they did something (of significance) even if they didn't. It's customer care -- you want to make buyers of expensive components feel cared-for.

Your assertion would have some meaning if you had tested it thoroughly before and after, and had found significantly different performance.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> curtisnull said:
> 
> 
> > You people are missing the point of my original question/statement.
> ...



Exactly. The poor guy has something wrong with every single lens... while most everyone else on the thread has had zero issues. 1. Buy a brand new lenses (How many is anybody's guess). 2. Send it (them?) straight in for service. 3. Canon finds something wrong with it (All of them? How many?). That really sucks. Glad he ran into a trade show rep who is there to promote the product that pulled him aside to say, "You know, our lens QC really sucks. You should send every lens in and have the service center check AF. Our product is so bad, trust me, they'll find something wrong. Keep buying Canon though!"

Interesting, CPS finds a problem every single time... but the CPS member hasn't stated there was anything wrong to begin with.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> What I am saying is that I will send a lens to Canon and just ask for "clean and check". Then Canon identifies a problem. I am not telling Canon that I am having a problem with the lens. They are finding it, or so they say. Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec.



Wait, first you said EVERY lens had a problem. Now you say, "Some lenses just come back saying cleaned, everything is within spec." Guess you answered your own question. No, all brand new Canon lenses are NOT defective... according to you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

They put some Balm of Gilead on the lens and send it back, all fixed up.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Same like with cars, usually the problem is the loose nut behind the wheel.



or with computers (Error in front of Screen) EioS


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> No.
> 
> There was one sold in 1973 that was OK.....



That theoretical perfect lens - only no one knows where it went ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

1982chris911 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Dilbert has it. If only he can find a camera worthy of it.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



hehehe - wow next episode is about to begin ... Nervously looking around at home for beer/popcorn and chips ... ;D :


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2015)

1982chris911 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Same like with cars, usually the problem is the loose nut behind the wheel.
> ...


I call that a "layer 8 problem"


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Error 40 or PEBKAC ---> (problem exists between keyboard and chair) Are also nice


----------



## tron (Jun 30, 2015)

1982chris911 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > 1982chris911 said:
> ...


I was about to write as an answer to this post: Yes! (If the user is defective ;D ;D )


----------



## bholliman (Jun 30, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> I have gotten in the habit of sending my brand new lenses to the Canon Factory Service Center for warranty repair immediately after I buy it. So far every lens has had something wrong with it. This week I sent in my 11-24/4 and my 16-35/4 and both of them had the same problem. The autofocus module was out of alignment causing slight front focus. Does the Canon factory just not get them right? Are the tolerances for new equipment not up to par with the way CFS specs are?



Interesting... Why do you send your new lenses in for service without even trying them? 

I've purchased over a dozen Canon lenses new over the last five years and the only time I've sent one in for service was when I dropped my 70-200 2.8 II and damaged it. All of the lenses I've purchased have worked great out of the box with a little AFMA adjustment to my bodies.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Jun 30, 2015)

You are using this word "defective." I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Machaon (Jun 30, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> For what it is worth... I'm usually a little annoyed when I go through the process of afma'ing my lens and it is right around 0. I think, I just spent an hour for nothing. Then just to warrant the time... I go +1 or -1...



I suppose that instead of wasting time on the AFMA, you could just send it in on warranty as soon as you buy it...


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2015)

This thread is only "mostly" dead.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> As a contrast, I have a 100% return history with Sigma, because their AF has been inconsistent and useless (have just ordered my 3rd 50 Art, to see if they have fixed it).



Like you, I have never had a defective Canon lens.... or Olympus... or Nikon.... or Sigma..... but I did send a Tamron lens back for a free firmware update and cleaning.....


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This thread is only "mostly" dead.



Just wait ... The one whose name shall not be spoken will soon find it ... :


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 30, 2015)

Only time I ever had an issue with a Canon lens was, oddly enough, after I dropped the damn thing. CPS did find something wrong with it after that. Must be some conspiracy...

Kidding aside, I actually JUST two days ago did a focus check on all my glass using both my 5D3 and 5DSR. My two Sigma ARTs needed some adjustment, and that handly $50 USB dock did the trick perfectly along with firmware updates. The Canon glass was all dead on. MF adjustments accomplished nothing and it was already spot on anyway. Not too sure what more a guy could want there.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 30, 2015)

Well that's either dilbert or Lord Voldemort....



1982chris911 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is only "mostly" dead.
> ...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Well that's either dilbert or Lord Voldemort....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrrrgggghh you said the name of the nameless one ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

Gimme the 65, I'm on the job.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This thread is only "mostly" dead.



INCONCIEVEABLE!

It's not dead.... it's resting!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 7, 2015)

The only time I had a problem with a lens was with my 135L. It was on my 6D, and refused to focus. The camera had frozen up completely. I followed the IT crowd advice and turned it off removed battery etc... and restarted as if and nothing had ever happened. It's never happened ever again. I think it might have been a 6D firmware issue as I had gotten one of the first batches of 6D bodies.

I accidentally dropped my 24L II off a 4 foot high counter. Half stopped the fall with my foot cracking the reversed lens hood (Which needed replacement) but the lens itself is still working 100% fine optically and suffered no cosmetic exterior damage either. I now stow my camera bag and equipment on the ground whenever I work. It can't fall if it's already on the ground.


----------

